# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  South Sydney Californian Bungalow Rear and Side Extension

## Swerve

Hi all, 
I'm well into my Owner Build house extension with me doing alot of the work myself. I'm originally in a cabling trade, now office bound so very handy with pulling bulding apart and using tools. Combined with me being a tight ar&e and hate paying for trades. I do most stuff myself. 
Our first kid came along Feb 2012 which kicked us into gear as our 3 bedroom Californian Bungalow was to small. I designed the build so easy for me, had a draftsman do the plans, plans lodged Jan 2012, DA approved in March 2012, CC approved in May 2012 after resoving some small points. We had moved out of the house for 6 months to save some cash and moved back in Oct 2012.  
1st Step was to get the rear sewer main encased as we were building over it.   
Oct 2012

----------


## shauck

Happy to see another go to whoa. Look forward to watching the progress. Best of luck.

----------


## Swerve

Photo's contd  
Stump pulling with the GU today  
Clearing done ready for geotech fencing for silt control

----------


## Swerve

December 2012 
Well still working on the house (many more months of this)
Finished doing the geotech fabric fence for silt managment. So this meant I could get offical start approval from council this week. Project offically starts Friday 7th Dec 12.    
Have now sorted quotes to get the abestos sheeting removed from the garage, this will happen the 12th Dec. Will in teh new year chainsaw most supports, tie a BlueG60 to it and pull it down, will no doubt have mates on hand drinking beer and watching  :Smilie:  Also about to start bringing down rear balcony awning. 
Once Garage is down, will also get trees lopped in back yard, as one is 80ft high, and another (pine) is in the way of the house. Have also bought a demo saw to start slicing up teh rear balcony slab.

----------


## Swerve

12th Dec 2012 - Asbestos removal today.
BEFORE-  
AFTER

----------


## Swerve

4th Jan 2013,  
Back from Brisbane Wednesday night. Into reno Thursday.
Yesterday pulled the last 2m off the garage   
Today pulled the whole garage down, took all internal supports out, pre cut the rear supports and pulled out with the troll. Also started rear deck removal today as well. 
Chained up, also had backup chains in place to stop any sling shot at the troll  
All down, front was much more exciting, but no video of front  
Video of the rear going down Patrol pulling garage down - YouTube

----------


## Swerve

5th Jan 2013 
8 hours in 37 degree heat, all done    
3rd Feb 2013 
Well removed the slab yesterday and cleaned the yard up today, so shagged it aint funny. Prepping for my kids 1st bday      
2nd March 2013 
Started pulling up rear balcony slab, Once cut will get a excavator to lift and place in skips.

----------


## Swerve

7th March 2013 
Well been stuffed around by concreters this week. 
Been trying to arrange a tradie to do the steel fixing and concreting for the strip footings, pads, and slab for rumpus and garage. Have had about 10 parties come out, but you never hear back and get no quotes. So called a concreter friend of my draftsperson, responded on Tuesday with $14k !!!!! thats excluding concrete, pumps and steel. Seriously I fell of my chair. Ontop of this I also have $1500 excavation, $1300 soil removal, Steel supplies $1500-2000, Concrete $7000 approx, Concrete pumps around $700 a pour, brickwork $1000 approx. So $14000 on top farken hell. 
Anyhow that night one of the quote I have been waiting on for 3 weeks came in !!!!!! $6000 including two concrete pumps ( 2 pours), so around $4500 I labour compared to the $14000 , much happier. 
So know I have my excavation tradie lined up, now my concreter lined up, just need to get the rear balcony removed, clean the site, mark out the footings and all systems go.

----------


## Swerve

9th March 2013 
Today side cleared    
Loaded for tip with 1 ton of green waste  :Wink:

----------


## Swerve

4th April 2013 
Hi all, 
House reno is my life, spent all 4 day long weekend working. Sleeping was hard as every muscle ached and just plain hurt. 
Any how needed everything gone for this weekend to mark teh footings out, dig up my sewer connection, as footings were starting next monday. As it turns out under the last section of slab I have a asbestos (fibro) dump site. Have to wait now untill next Wednesday to get that removed at a bonus expense of $2100 GREAT  :Frown:  
So this week have now had to move excavators, concretor, steel delivery, waterboard inspector, council inspector, engineer, triple call, coordinate time slots and all that jaz. In short now asbestos cleanup on Wednesday, Excatvators Thursday / friday. Concretors monday tuesday.
Some shots from the weekend
Oversize Wheelbarrow  
Workhorse pulling slab off, I had actually cut teh small peice, but as it was about 150mm thick, pulled teh whole slab off. Surprise all the rubble is fibro/ beer cans/ dirt x 4 layers.   
Has now been raining last 2 days and my whole yard is mud, welcome to construction. need to now build a front fence as just to hard letting Winston in the rear yard. Another job I dont need.

----------


## Swerve

10th April 2013 
Worked untill 11pm setting up hurdles and string lines, squaring it all up last night. Today the abestos was removed, steel delivered, then started marking out all the internall walls for footings. A mate turned up to help and we took all afternoon loading HP with at least 2 ton (kg) of bricks and marking all breick piers and other things. I then cleared the site and down at 6:30pm 
Excavators arrive tomorrow at 7am to start digging all footings, earth removed on Friday, steelwork goes in Monday, concrete arranged for Tuesday 8am. 16m3 of the stuff. Busy busy busy  
11th April 2013 
Excavation has started        
This was so cool, very fast and stable  
Busted sewer connection, temp fix but will need moving as through two brick pier bases

----------


## Swerve

16th April 13- My morning view and very wet start, plastic saved my job site overnight, pump ready to go, trench was half full of water  
16th April 13- First concrete hitting the trenches  
16th April 13 - Wet morning after I sheeted the trenches last night and it was pi$$ing down, concreter was pleased as I saved many cave in's  
16th April 13 - 2nd load of concrete, ended up with 4 loads, total 18m3 
All done    
29th April 13 - 10 Pallets of bricks, 4ton sand, 40 bags cement arrived for the brickie tomorrow.
Double brick up to floor height, then bearers and joists on main room, slab for garage and rumpus. All walling single stud walls with rendered blueboard exterior.

----------


## Swerve

30th April 2013 - Brickies half done on subfloor walls    
2nd May - Brickies completed, 2580 brick, 2 guys, 2 and a 1/4 days

----------


## ChocDog

Looking good mate. Wish I had some of that sheeting down when a big storm hit Melbourne the other month... The restumpers were going to pour concrete the next day - but not after the huge downpour filled up all of the freshly dug stump holes...

----------


## Swerve

> Looking good mate. Wish I had some of that sheeting down when a big storm hit Melbourne the other month... The restumpers were going to pour concrete the next day - but not after the huge downpour filled up all of the freshly dug stump holes...

  Wasnt as simple as that, the storm came in that evening, I was stressing, off to Bunnings and then in the wind, rain, dark covered up  :Smilie:  NExt day my concretor was very pleased. Water in the trench wasnt so bad as clay base, but all the edges stayed dry and intact which was the main thing. Only 2 small collapses where I hadnt covered. Started getting lazy with the CBF that night.

----------


## paddyjoy

Look great, keep the photos coming  :Biggrin:

----------


## Swerve

Well nothing has changed, during the last batch of work (April/ May) my right shoulder was getting sore, moving a few thousand bricks finished it off, then a week later I thought just a muscle injury, moved another pallet of bricks.  
Anyhow Physio showed I have tendonistis on the right shoulder so have been doing nothing the last 4 weeks. Has been a nice break but have the go ahead to do some work this weekend (weather permitting) left handed shovelling  :Smilie:  (this will be fun ) . 
Hopefully can start backfilling the slab areas, ready for slab pours. hope to start sharing some updates soon.

----------


## jatt

Looks like its coming along. 
At least u didnt have some muppet bog their Bobcat in your yard. n that was after I specifically told em where the soft spot was. I course I took a foto.

----------


## Swerve

Got the ok from physio to start working the shoulder again started backfilling slab areas last weekend. Also neighbours house at my oldies (3km away) is getting a new top level. Builers is also a parents neighbour so I got all the oregon roof joists (10m spans) for free. Just denailing them now and still transporting them. The longer ones need some planning. 
My  builder mate said cant use oregon for floor joists ? builder at the house said you can, just treat them. 
So will be asking in the forum.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Thanks for the photos Swerve. Looking good.

----------


## Swerve

Picked up a plate compactor today thanks to evilbay, can finish the slab prep now. 
With all this rain in Sydney, think I will do some wood denailing  :Frown:  boring

----------


## Swerve

Well just finished spreading 12.5 ton crusher dust for the rumpus and garage slabs, concretors start formwork Thursday, pour monday week. Same time needed the plumber to fix some vents on the slab, so pulled my finger out and dug the new trench today for the sewer relocation. Again as the pour is monday week, needed this moved so can fill in my missing piers and have also started digging 7 new piers as i changed my mind on a few things 
More digging tomorrow and clean up for the plumber, termite spray and concretors next week.

----------


## Swerve

Concrete being laid today, 15m3 on the way with 32mpa. Arrives in 30-60 minutes. 
Rumpus and Garage slabs being laid, under balcony, and 10 piers to fill up also.   
Slab under the balcony for Winston and the mower

----------


## Swerve



----------


## Swerve

Getting ready for the brickies to do the face wall of the garage, side garage wall 11m long and finish the 10 remaining piers.
Had 1600 bricks come this week but came on crame truck, not forklift, so had to move then manually to the slab today, plus another 500 I had laying up the drive. 2.5t white brickies sand, 4.2m T bar lintel and hopefully they start this week.

----------


## Swerve

Brickies been working this week on the garage wall which is 3.1m high
Will have laid almost 3000 bricks when finished

----------


## Swerve

Well since the brickwork have been clearing up the rear yard for spring, removing green waste, concrete and brick rubble, cleared the sub floor space. 
Have since had my bearers and joists delivered, using RED ALERT. Was good as my spans are all 8.1m and 9.5m so the one lengths are great. Green tongue ready and waiting. Pulled a bunch of hardwood joists out of my neighbours house as being demolished as we speak, will use this for the decking bearers, joists. As my brickwork was double brick and stepped, I had custom ant caps made up to the profiles, delivered today. Collect my new framing gun on the weekend and work now starts on the floor. 
Have two weeks off in Nov with my builder mate, so all going well will have a roof on by end Nov.

----------


## Swerve

Antcapping completed today, some bearers placed in position for a look see.

----------


## intertd6

It looks like there isn't a lot of clearance under the bearers & the cross ventilation is minimal, the minimum clearance is 150mm at the edges then at 2000mm it is 400mm minimum clearance under the bearers, someone is going to have to issue a certificate of compliance for the termite protection that meets the standard, I couldn't see what termite protection has been done at the junction of the concrete slab / timber floor junction so that could be a problem area. Ventilation is critical to prevent termite infestation by creating a damp still air environment.
regards inter

----------


## Swerve

Na all good. I know I still have digging to do. Not only the balcony space which is way low, but also up under the temporary deck I need to dig.

----------


## intertd6

> Na all good. I know I still have digging to do. Not only the balcony space which is way low, but also up under the temporary deck I need to dig.

  Just be carefully as you don't want to create a depression where water pounding will occur, don't forget the vermin proofing around the perimeter of the floor frame.
regards inter

----------


## Swerve

This weekend when I remove the temp deck, I will be digging that section back and leveling my remaining dirt. The fall will be directed towards the sub space access hole to prevent any ponding. I'm also trying to avoid mounding any dirt up on the brickwork so less rising damp issues. I have a little bit more antcapping along the slab wall to do, but will not be ideal and not really feasible to embed into the slab, sub floor space is getting sprayed either way next week for my certificate.  
 I have the next 2 weeks off with my builder mate and all going well will have the roof on, or at least roof framing completed. So can't wait !!!

----------


## Swerve

Levelled the bearers and put the joists down today. All solo and can barely move tonight, then again tomorrow 
Bearers levelled 
First half dozen joists down, 450mm centres

----------


## Swerve

29th Oct 2013 
Today was not visually progressive but
1- Repacked all bearers with wood offcuts.
2- installed finial  bearers
3- cut off all bearers and joists
4- sured up some joists ends
5- had termite spray before council tomorrow
6- did some planning for walls, beams tomorrow
7- ferdy bought a 230mm circ saw, I bought a NEW paslode air framer
8- did a site clean
Tomorrow
1- council inspection
2- install floor
3- start wall framing
Termite spray

----------


## Swerve

Ordered more wood today for framing, window, door lintels and deck bearers = $1200 
Had to wait a little for council inspection, passed easily, flooring all done, Ferdy was a champ, I'm stuffed and being a PC based office worker is taking its toll. But all done. Wall framing to start tomorrow. Shot about 1000 nail on the floor, thank god for the framing gun. Having a beer or 3 before getting back to work. 
Need to clear up, pull down some rear roofing crap, divert downpipe to grass ( not floor)

----------


## Swerve

Started framing today, hope to finish framing by Monday, then do roof framing and hopefully get roof on next week , or at very least finish roof framing.

----------


## Swerve

Sunday 
Finished the deck subfloor [/quote]

----------


## Swerve

Tuesday 5th Nov, engineering came back for the steel beam. Roped in a mate to help 
All frames finished today, steel beam arrived today, called my Bushrangie mate and we prepped the beam tonight along with splicing it and making a engineered post. Have all my roof timbers arriving 7am tomorrow and will also install beam tomorrow and hopefully start some roof framing.

----------


## Swerve

Wednesday 6th Nov 
Wood arrived for roof [/quote] 
Steel beam going in       
Thursday 7th Nov 
Was a bad day with he heat which just drained us totally, but half living room up.  
Thursday lunch 
Thursday evening

----------


## Swerve

Friday 8th Nov.
Bad slow day as hot 35 degrees C,  and needed to correct a few points.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Things seem to moving along there  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Swerve

A few weeks back, I had put on 70% of my roof over the yellow tounge  Had taken annual leave Thurs/ Fri and plan was to get the roof on 2/3rds of the extension over the wood floor. Temps were mid 30's for us and builder mate and I were shagged after a big day on Thursday. We had pulled the roof up over the existing rear of the house as the new sheets would also cover this part down to the balcony (16.5 meters long). Besides me having a fall, all went ok and roof up.

----------

